# What will Homeowners think of next...



## inspectorD (Dec 23, 2014)

I just had to shake my head.... cuz I know there was no permit on this one..yet, I see this all the time..
http://www.goodshomedesign.com/attic-renovation-ideas-amazing-results/


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm sure they have the trusses re engineered too.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 23, 2014)

And the fire codes were all followed i'm sure..I just LOVE a 2x4 joist..


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2014)

And we wonder where people get there dumb ideas.


----------



## frodo (Dec 23, 2014)

from the fools on those DIY shows.   those guys are a menace to society


----------



## zannej (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, I don't know enough about building codes to know for sure what is wrong and what wouldn't pass code on this one. I have some general ideas, but could someone explain to me  please?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2014)

If they knew how hard it would be to get some engineer to sign off on modifying engineered truss, they would have mentioned it, all the yellow 2x3s are replacements for the sections that have been cut away. No engineer would sign off on 2x4 floor joists or mdf for a subfloor. They never lowered the ceiling to allow airflow above the insulation and the stairs,as neat as they are would never pass code for access to living space.
And with the sliding door in the hallway leading to the stairs he likely dosn't have the required 36 in width. We can only guess at what he did with the wiring
It appears to be a bed in there ,a bedroom needs an egress window, which may or may not be there.

Good question


----------



## zannej (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, so some of my suspicions were right. I hadn't realized he had cut the floor joists. I didn't notice that the floor was mdf. I totally missed the lack of egress window.

So, 36" is minimum for a living space door but doors can be smaller for closets and bathrooms, right? (got 24" bathroom doors in my house-- but then not much is to code).

I suck at estimating size so I didn't notice the 2x4s. Durr. LOL.

Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2014)

Hallways are 36inches before they are drywalled
He cut out angle braces not floor joists, he used the 2x4 bottom of the truss as floor joists.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2014)

A great exercise in observing things. Good practice for anyone here. And based on this thread, i can use the practice.


----------



## havasu (Dec 24, 2014)

I still think it is a great use of dead space. Too bad the original builder couldn't have thought of something similar while constructing the house.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2014)

Bonus room trusses cost about 50% more, is what I have be told


----------

